# daily thoughts



## mike82 (Oct 24, 2011)

im trying so hard to get through this. wife of 7 years left me in august. she had an emotional affair. 3 kids involved. divorce was final in febuary. she never looked back. some days im good, some days im not. i keep replaying the coldness she showered me with when it all happened. she said she didnt love me like a wife should love a husband, that this other man was so much better than me, that he could give her the kind of life she wanted, that i was a low life piece of ****, that she was never in love with me, and it goes on and on.she told me to dust myself off, that i would be fine. i feel so hurt by it all. i had initally moved out of my house back in august for a couple weeks. the day after i left she had all my belongings in trash bags by the door. i ended up moving back home, i told her u dont have to leave but daddys coming home. she moved to her moms where she has been ever since. i spent 9 years with this woman only to toss me to the curb and never look back. i sacrificed many of my dreams to support her and my family. shes gonna have a masters degree in june, and i am currently unemployed after suffering a devestating knee surgery at work. i feel so used. i feel so angry. i feel so sad. how can people be so cold? i cant stand even looking at her, it is utter insanity that i have to deal with this p.o.s for at least 14 more years. people that get divorced with no kids involved have it made. i wish i never had to look at her ever again. i dont even talk to her, all one word answers to just about everything. i view woman so differently after this. she acts like nothing ever happened, like we just dated for 6 months and where never married. its been 6 months since it all went down, its a daily struggle. i feel so strong sometimes, but so weak at other times. i just want it all to end. i wish i didnt give a flying f$ck like she does. how can these people just not care? i got a half [email protected] apology awhile back, but ive seen more heartfelt performances on tv commercials. she just doesnt care, my familys ripped at the seams and she doesnt care at all. it hurts


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 10, 2012)

mike, my heart breaks for you. I struggle with the same feelings about my stbxh....how could he just walk out in anger one day and never look back. Have nothing but ugly things to say to me and not even see our children....care about how we are surviving....financially, emotionally....hang up on me any time I try to call....where did my H go??? How can I hurt so badly and he seem like he never even knew me or was a part of this family?
I wish I had some words of wisdom or could say something that would make it hurt less. I don't know how they do it...I wish I did...


----------

